# fancy guppy fry



## Sly Guy

my guppy had fry about a month ago and the babies that made it are doing fine but have not started showing any color. they are probably half the size of the adults.

Anybody know when these little guys start showing color


----------



## fish_doc

It varies greatly depending on diet, water temps and water quality. Seeing how they are about 1/2 the size of the adults i would say they should start showing color soon.


----------



## Pac-Man

congratson your fry. good luck with em. its seeems like if u were to stick 50 guppies in a 55 gallon tank u would have 500 guppies by the end of one week. well, i know one thing, guppys are not going extinct anytime soon. :roll:


----------



## TheOldSalt

To be 1/2 adult size and still completely colorless is kinda weird. Not unheard of, but weird.
Are the adults albinos or goldens?

On a related note, I got a bunch of guppy fry myself today. My LFS had some hugely fat females ready to pop, and she just gave 'em to me to raise some fry. Well, I put them out in a pool, whereupon some stray cats managed to eat them. However, today I see about 60 fry, so they lasted long enough to give birth at least. In a pool they'll grow really fast. I recommend trying it to all of you. ( just keep the cats out )


----------



## Sly Guy

female is yellow and the male was a black with white and green specs which i recently lost

woke up one day and he was gone


----------



## fish_doc

You might be suprised at some of the colors you will get. You can get colors going back generations. Depending on how the previous breeder kept them you can get a wide variety of colors.


----------



## GPSpiderMKII

do all guppies mate together or do they have to be specific breeds? I have two lyretail male guppies in my tank with two female fancy tails... do you think they will mate? and congrats on ur fry, sly


----------



## TheOldSalt

Oh yes, they'll mate alright. The trick to breeding guppies is keeping the "wrong" fish FROM mating.


----------

